# Attic Fan?



## coolmen (Apr 11, 2006)

attic fan has a adjustable temp control that sometimes may stick.adjust it back and fourth to see if you can get it to operate. under 100.00 for roof mounted attic fan home depo


----------



## Atricaudatus (Apr 12, 2005)

jerome8283 said:


> Late last summer my Attic fan stopped working. I may need a new fan. What could be the possible reasons the fan stopped working? Is their some sort of switch or timer that may need replacing? Should I replace the enitre fan?
> 
> What is the standard cost for Attic fans?
> 
> Are the solar powered Attic Fans good investments?


Jerome,
It may be a stuck thermostat. Or it may be a failed thermostat. Or it may be a failed fan motor. Check to see if the blades spin freely without any resistance. If they are stiff or have sluggish spots in the movement, then the bearings or bushings are shot. I assume you are getting power to it.

Around here, I can get a replacement t stat for around 20 bucks, and a replacement motor is around 45. Changing the motor requires a little skill and also the right motor (shape, size and shaft diameter) as the one you're taking out. If the thing is more than 10 or 12 years old, I'd replace the whole shooting match.

I have no experience with the solar models, but I am skeptical about new fangled gizmo gimmicks.


----------



## jerome8283 (Apr 14, 2006)

The fan is a roof top fan. It does have power. It is connected to a circut breaker which I have access to. At the end of last summer I turned the breaker off. When the breaker is turned on I can hear the fan making a clicking noise, trying to turn on but it will not. 

I have a guy that offered to do the install for $200, if I buy the fan. The fan is $89.00 at Home Depot.


----------



## jerome8283 (Apr 14, 2006)

I need to have the Attic fan installed. I purchased the replacement fan already. I'm not comfortable climbing my roof or dealing with the electrical aspect. My question is can the fan be installed by a contractor, both installing the fan and connecting the electrical wires or do I need to get a roofer and a separate electrician?


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

In Illionois, you have to be a licensed rooferto do the fan and a licensed electrician to do the electrical hookup. Many do not follw the law, though.


----------



## jerome8283 (Apr 14, 2006)

Toward the end of last season I had the attic fan installed. Recently I've notice the fan coming on. Isn't too cool for the fan to come on? I'm in New York and the day time temp hasn't reached 60 degrees on most days. Today is not even 50 degrees and I heard the fan running. Did the installer set it to the wrong temp? Shouldn't it be set high, like 90 degrees?


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Yes, for convenience, a switch should also have been added to that allows you to shut off the fan inside your house without having to climb into the attic.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

Just because the outside temps are only50's and 60's doesn't mean that the temps inside your attic are that low. Usually on a sunny day in the 50's you could be looking at attic temps closer to 80.


----------



## jerome8283 (Apr 14, 2006)

cibula11 said:


> Just because the outside temps are only50's and 60's doesn't mean that the temps inside your attic are that low. Usually on a sunny day in the 50's you could be looking at attic temps closer to 80.


This is true. I just seem to recall the older one not coming on so early in the season.


----------



## pablordstribe (Mar 29, 2011)

*a must try!*

thehardwarecity's roof mounted attic ventilator --> http://www.thehardwarecity.com/prod...ed-Powered-Attic-Ventilator/0002947:thumbsup:


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

jerome8283 said:


> This is true. I just seem to recall the older one not coming on so early in the season.


Maybe your thermostat is set high. My thermostat doesn't have a setting below 90F.


----------

